# F150 Heavy Payload ARE DCU cap setup



## Les_Ismore (May 1, 2018)

About a year ago I went from a short bed extended cab to a new 2016 F150 V8 long bed regular cab heavy payload package truck with a payload capacity of just over 3000 lbs. I carry about 2000 lbs, then with the dump trailer tongue weight, I am still under max load.
The ARE cap is 29 inches high- 6 inches above standard. At 6'2" I can just get ladders off the rack. It was made with 15 inch deep boxes on the drivers side, 12 inch deep boxes on the passenger side (any depth boxes are available). I made wood shelves to fit a variety of bins and tool bags. The pull out drawer in front is made with 500 lb 48 inch slides with lock in/lock out. Plywood boxes below the toolboxes inside carry levels, squares, clamps, tracks, poles, prybars, etc. Hooks riveted to the toolboxes inside carry ladders, sawhorses, cords, and the overhead jet rack holds a 6' step.
I started with a used bedslide, with a sliding second level, but took it out and built 3 8' pullout drawers. There are no drawer slides, but slide on thin aluminum angle and adhesive nylon strips. There is some heft but pull out with one hand.
There isnt much room left in the bed- a couple trash cans or boxes, or 6 sheets 1/2" ply/rock, but thats what the trailers are for!


----------



## Les_Ismore (May 1, 2018)

*back seat tool storage*

In my former truck, I pulled the back seat out of the extended cab and built storage for tools. It was a friction fit held in by the seats


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice setup Les.


----------



## Martin K (Dec 2, 2017)

Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow.

I run a heavy payload super crew with a 6.5 and cap. No tool boxes set up yet... And my bedslide still needs to be bolted in... It has only been 3 months or it is 5?



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I’ll try to get pics of my slide today. Home made about 10 yrs ago


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I’ll try to get pics of my slide today. Home made about 10 yrs ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Plywood deck on bed liner recess points. 8’ drawer and 2’ drawer with folding 6’ scaffold below.
Sliding shelf center any size you want. Upper shelf for up to 6’ ladder and shovels , brooms and whatnots. 
And most importantly my 3/4” EMT with hammered 90* bend to grab and pull shelf and whatever is up front. 
I never climb in for anything.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Les_Ismore (May 1, 2018)

Somehow I always find a reason to crawl in the back...
The best addition for me was the E-locks, expensive but worth not circling the truck to lock and unlock.
It is amazing how much stuff can fit in and under the cap. Todays trucks have so much capacity and capabilities. I was searching for more gas mileage and lower operating costs by going to a "half ton" from an HD. The 5.0 V8 has plenty of power, even towing an occasional 10k dump trailer- but it takes revs to find the power, the 3:73 gears help with that. The daily 5k trailer is hardly noticeable. I average 14-15 mpg per tank towing half the time. I rarely go over 50 mph on our back country roads.
This truck sat unwanted at a dealer for a year, then I harassed the internet salesman for 2 months before they agreed to my $10k off list offer. I came from decades of chevys (dont hate me), so the ford was a big change. Its a great truck, I have no regrets.

The pictures are from my last setup, extended cab short bed, it was ok- but an 8' bed was more useful than an extended cab for me. I also maxed out the capacity before adding the trailer tongue weight, and the truck really wallowed. Ford hit a sweet spot with the heavy payload package. Trucks keep getting taller, and its harder for those that use them for work to reach (maybe I'm just getting older...)


----------



## Les_Ismore (May 1, 2018)

CPMKW said:


> Wow.
> 
> I run a heavy payload super crew with a 6.5 and cap. No tool boxes set up yet... And my bedslide still needs to be bolted in... It has only been 3 months or it is 5?
> 
> ...


I bolted mine in, then removed it 9 months later... I should have followed your lead! At least I reused my 6.5 ft slide and didnt buy an new 8 ft


----------



## Les_Ismore (May 1, 2018)

Big Shoe said:


> I’ll try to get pics of my slide today. Home made about 10 yrs ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought about buying an aluminum drawer set, but I made them to fit my exact needs. The 8' pullout always raises eyebrows... it just keeps going! 
You are getting your use out of those drawers! Seeing your 10 year old truck- we have rusted out brake lines, fuel lines, and body panels in 6 years (in addition to destroyed concrete and steel bridges). I rarely see trucks or cars over 10 years old. We'll see how the aluminum truck body holds up...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Les_Ismore said:


> I thought about buying an aluminum drawer set, but I made them to fit my exact needs. The 8' pullout always raises eyebrows... it just keeps going!
> 
> You are getting your use out of those drawers! Seeing your 10 year old truck- we have rusted out brake lines, fuel lines, and body panels in 6 years (in addition to destroyed concrete and steel bridges). I rarely see trucks or cars over 10 years old. We'll see how the aluminum truck body holds up...




Actually my truck is an 06. Had 6000 miles on it when I bought it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

